#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  How can I speak in English confidently without hesitation?

## COD

The confidence level comes when we feel we are right in speaking English. But this feeling doesn't come overnight. We need more training. I have noticed that some people devote more time to their training. Can anyone give some ideas for How can I speak in English confidently without hesitation?

----------


## Bhavya

> The confidence level comes when we feel we are right in speaking English. But this feeling doesn't come overnight. We need more training. I have noticed that some people devote more time to their training. Can anyone give some ideas for How can I speak in English confidently without hesitation?


Don't afraid of mistakes,just talk in English as much as you can with time you will learn to speak confidently and also read English books and watch English movies.

----------

